# 54cm MXL for sale on Serotta



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm sure it's going to go fast.....killer deal for a bike with full Chorus.

not mine and don't know the seller.....just thought someone here might be interested.

http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59692


----------

